# Shimano E8000 System Shutdown Problem



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

OK...so my drive system on my 2020 Canyon Spectral ON CF: 7.0 just crapped out. Here are the details...

It first happened when my battery hit one-bar. I was last on a trail about a week ago and ended the ride with two bars showing on the display (E-7000). Since I knew I wasn't gonna be on a trail for at least another week, I didn't charge it up cuz I was only going to be using it in the city to go back and forth to my office...less than half mile on pavement. Bike acted normally all week. After three trips on two bars, the power level dropped to one bar heading to the office yesterday, but no issues with the motor getting power. But when I started it up at the end of the day, after selecting a drive mode, no power was produced at the cranks. Then the display would shut down...then restart showing 'OFF'. I could still select a drive mode, but if I rolled the bike or applied any force to the cranks, the unit would do the same shutdown/restart. Now this is totally different if there was no battery power...dead is dead...and my battery indicator still showed one bar. And the motor will work in 'Walk' mode, so the controller is sending signals to the motor and the motor is obviously getting power.

So here are the things I've done to try to solve the issue...


Fully charged battery. No luck. Tried pressing the battery start button (both on the frame and on the battery directly) for ten seconds. No change. Cleaned battery contacts...no change.
Checked all leads. The leads from the controller to the the display are all secure. I disconnected/reconnected and everything seems secure and well hooked up. 
Took the cover off the motor assembly area...checked the main leads...everything secure & tight.
Removed rear wheel...checked magnet mount and magnet on rotor, everything intact, wire to magnet sensor intact, no bends of signs of wear.
E-Tube App connects to the system and I can adjust power modes, etc.
It's worth noting, there are NO error codes showing. To see if I could force an error, I restarted today while sitting on the bike applying pressure to the cranks and got a W013 error, so the connection between the motor and controller/display is working. Restarting without stepping on the cranks was normal.

So after running all the possible causes, I still can't figure this out. Walk mode still works and in a bike stand if I spin the cranks really fast the motor will briefly hook up for a few seconds, but then the system shuts down. This would seem to imply some kind of connection problem...but where??? Inside the motor or main input leads??? I'm lost. I can't reach Canyon until Monday, but I can take it in to a local shop tomorrow when their eBike guy is there and see if he can (hopefully) do a software reset...either way, since it's Canyon, I'll be on the hook for labor costs at the minimum.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

The first thing to ask the dealer to try is another battery from a known-to-be-working Spectral: ON. Because if your own description of your usage is at-all accurate, you are hard on (maybe abusive to) your battery. And you're trying too hard to rationalize against battery failure, which your observations do not actually rule out. Just because a battery can muster enough current to power the eMTB's control system and exhibit enough voltage to indicate a sizeable charge (charge indicators are voltimeters, BTW) _does not_ mean the battery hasn't developed significant internal resistance. A battery that has developed high internal resistance can't supply the necessary current at any real motor demand.

In any case, swapping-in a known-to-be-good battery is pretty much the easiest diagnostic step. There is no good reason to skip that.


----------



## jonbanc (May 31, 2021)

*Hey...I"m having the same issue with my bike. Did you have any luck diagnosing the problem? Thanks for the help!*



Brad_Trent said:


> OK...so my drive system on my 2020 Canyon Spectral ON CF: 7.0 just crapped out. Here are the details...
> 
> It first happened when my battery hit one-bar. I was last on a trail about a week ago and ended the ride with two bars showing on the display (E-7000). Since I knew I wasn't gonna be on a trail for at least another week, I didn't charge it up cuz I was only going to be using it in the city to go back and forth to my office...less than half mile on pavement. Bike acted normally all week. After three trips on two bars, the power level dropped to one bar heading to the office yesterday, but no issues with the motor getting power. But when I started it up at the end of the day, after selecting a drive mode, no power was produced at the cranks. Then the display would shut down...then restart showing 'OFF'. I could still select a drive mode, but if I rolled the bike or applied any force to the cranks, the unit would do the same shutdown/restart. Now this is totally different if there was no battery power...dead is dead...and my battery indicator still showed one bar. And the motor will work in 'Walk' mode, so the controller is sending signals to the motor and the motor is obviously getting power.
> 
> ...


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

The O/P has gone silent on his motor problem, it would be great if he could come back on here with an update, as l assume that by now he's got his bike fixed and knows what the issue was with it.


----------

